# Lakota's Journal



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Lakota is a 4 year old palomino Quarter Horse gelding. He's completed all of his ground work training, and he is going to be broke to ride this summer. Before I send him off to the trainer, I'm going to try to teach him some tricks. The ones I want to teach him are:
"Say yes"
"Say no"
"Pick it up"
"Smile"
The reason why I'm choosing these is because they are simple and don't put any strain on his body. I'll keep everyone updated day by day & I will include pictures of our progress. I will also keep you updated once he gets broke to ride, and how are training progresses on that. 
Pictures coming soon! 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Update:
Going out to the farm today, and I'm hoping to teach him to smile! However, we are also going to work on his loading into the trailer today. So, wish us luck! 
Also, thoughts and prayers are going out to the victims of the explosion in the Boston Marathon and to their family and friends, as well. <3


----------

